# what kind of algae is this?



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

It grows in soft little tufts in my shrimp/oto tank. It is forming a nice mat on my prefilter, and it grows in clumps in individual pieces of the substrate.

TIA!

Peter


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey, that's the coolest algae! Wish I had some  Sorry I was of no help tho


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

reminds me of the stuff that makes up the little moss balls.

if you had them in the tank it might just be growth from that?


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> reminds me of the stuff that makes up the little moss balls.
> 
> if you had them in the tank it might just be growth from that?


I think that's it!! :thumb:

Some form of Cladophora algae. I don't have moss balls, but this sure looks like the same algae that forms them.

I wonder if I can get balls to form?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

looking at other photos of our tank 








given its not a high res photo, but it looks a LOT like the stuff in the centre (the cylinder)


----------

